# B & B Hobby Suplies



## rdeal (Mar 6, 2013)

does anyone know the status of B&B Hobby Supplies
Bridgeville, Pa
If i am not mistaken - owner - Bill Allcorn

thanks

rdeal


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Their number is no longer in service and there is no forwarding number. I suspect that means they're gone.

B & B Hobby Supplies
701 Mill St 7
Bridgeville, PA 15017
412-257-0301


----------



## Emdsd40 (Nov 13, 2016)

I attended the Feb 11 Greenberg show in Pittsburgh and B&B had a large display of tools and hobby supplies tended to by Bill himself.


----------

